# Fastest speeds and roms..



## audinutt (Jul 1, 2011)

I have been running bamf forever 1.11 and have really good 4g speeds. 
Today I was in a really good area and tested 41.5 Mb/s down!

I have tried a couple of r3d's roms and thunder stick... none of them give me the same late speeds.
I don't get it... does anyone else run into these issues... I am running the mr4 radio and tried the newest leak also on the other roms. Still not the same performance.

At home I usually get 13-18 meg down on bam, but if I flash another from I get 5-8 meg?

Any thoughts?
Thanks!

Btw I love r3ds work, not a complaint post 

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## audinutt (Jul 1, 2011)

Pic of speed... I was driving when testing hence the variances minute to minute


----------



## BigMace23 (Sep 15, 2011)

I see similar results... Overall, Sense just seems to get better data speeds which sucks because I enjoy using AOSP

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obaterista93 (Jul 25, 2011)

The data speeds are the one thing that keeps me going back and forth between Skyraider and CM7. It seems as though WiFi doesn't connect as strongly on AOSP for me, and 3g goes in and out. I think it's because Slayher had to Frankenstein the RIL for AOSP(by no means an insult to his work though).


----------



## RedRumy3 (Oct 24, 2011)

Shifts3ns3 v3.0 I get amazing 4g speed.










Sent From My Thunderbolt Using TapaTalk 2.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I have tried different roms and so on. Still got the same basic speeds. Speedtest you have to take with a grain of salt. I can get slower speeds and faster speeds just by changing the servers on it. Plus speeds varies on your location of how far you are to the towers. Like where I live if I am in town I get 15 to 22 down. If i am at my place its 3 to 7. Like I say doesn't matter what ROM I run.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

